# New Frogs will not eat.



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I picked up a couple Poison Dart Frogs at a Reptile Show and 2 do not eat. One of them hides most of the time too. Any tips to getting them to eat?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

You will have to give more background info or you will not get any good answers. How old, tank set up, describe lighting, temps humidity, substrate, plants, what kind of food is offered, are they healthy, provide some pics. Are you giving them any privacy?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

+1 on billschwinns comment. My first thought was more info please. The reason being if you dont have the right environment then they will not feel comfortable enough to come out and eat, temps can be variable but if you have them too cold or way too hot they wont come out either. Post a decent pic or 2 of your tank and give us a little more background info and hopefully something can be done. Were the frogs thin or emaciated at all when you bought them?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yea, we need a LOT more info then you've given.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Steve,

Always hiding is normal when they first get to a new place, but could also be a sign of low humidity. Do you have a digital hygrometer? You'll want at least 80%.

What are you feeding them? Baby darts need fruit flies as opposed to crickets.

What are you temps like in the tank (last weekend or this weekend when it will be hot in Michigan)?


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

joshsfrogs said:


> Steve,
> 
> Always hiding is normal when they first get to a new place, but could also be a sign of low humidity. Do you have a digital hygrometer? You'll want at least 80%.
> 
> ...


My Humidity is 99% and Temperature is between 75 and 80

I only feed them Flies. I thought that that was all they eat. Did not know they could eat crickets.

My Hygrometer is Digital as is the Thermometer.

I also drop the Flies right where they are so that they see them right away.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has asked this before. what kind of frog are they?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

frog dude said:


> I'm surprised nobody has asked this before. what kind of frog are they?


look at his signature


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

oh, thanks!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that might not be updated, just an observation 



jeffr said:


> look at his signature


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> My Humidity is 99% and Temperature is between 75 and 80
> 
> I only feed them Flies. I thought that that was all they eat. Did not know they could eat crickets.
> 
> ...


99% isn't very common...I would be suspect of your hygrometer. Do you have any ventilation on the tank?

Can you send any pictures of the frogs? Too many flies can actually stress them out if the flies are crawling all over them.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

It is an Azureus and the other one I do not know but it looks similar to the Patricia that I already have (Light Green / Teal on top instead of Yellow).


----------



## jpodnar (May 20, 2010)

You can always try a different food source like springs or something else.


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

What size tank? Do you have two different types housed together?


----------

